# March Photo Challenge...



## Tiffany (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi, Guys, hope I hope I'm doing this right?
The challenge for March is......

Signs Of Spring

Anything to do with this, lambs, baby animals, buds, Spring flowers, catkins.

Standard rules apply:

- Only two photographs per participant
- All photographs entered must be owned and have been taken by the member posting
- Do not use photographs already posted around the site
- Entries close and voting begins at midnight GMT on the 27th of the month
- The winner must post a new challenge within a couple of days
- All Chrons members welcome to enter
- All Chrons members may vote (including those who do not enter the competition)​ 

Any discussion should go in the corresponding thread: http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/535483-march-photo-challenge-discussion-thread.html
Good luck!​


----------



## David Evil Overlord (Mar 8, 2012)

Two rainbow lorikeets at their nest (that hole in the tree):

http://www.flickr.com/photos/44928299@N05/6963176867/in/photostream

And a bee and a flower:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/44928299@N05/6963173581/in/photostream


----------



## Talysia (Mar 11, 2012)

My first entry, taken this morning - one of the first primroses in the garden.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 11, 2012)

This is a magnolia tree in bud. Taken last weekend.


----------



## anivid (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Alex The G and T (Mar 14, 2012)

I found a sign of a spring


----------



## hopewrites (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## anivid (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## Perpetual Man (Mar 15, 2012)

Spring Dawns​


----------



## Lilmizflashythang (Mar 17, 2012)

I can't figure out the picture setting.


----------



## Lilmizflashythang (Mar 17, 2012)

I hope this one works.


----------



## Lilmizflashythang (Mar 17, 2012)

Remember, I'm a beginner. But I got it figured.


----------



## alchemist (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Tiffany (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## StormFeather (Mar 20, 2012)

My first offering - the bright primary colours of spring:


----------



## Mouse (Mar 20, 2012)

Snowdrops always make me smile cos I know that winter's gone and spring is on its way.


----------



## chrispenycate (Mar 23, 2012)

I should probably have taken her collar off, but she's very young yet, and I was afraid she'd run away.


----------



## alchemist (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Talysia (Mar 25, 2012)

My second entry:  Grape Hyacinths - always one of the first flowers to bloom in the garden.


----------



## anivid (Mar 25, 2012)

25 Mars 2012 Magnolia et Roses (Canon)


----------



## Alex The G and T (Mar 27, 2012)

Pear Blossoms, on a rare sunny day.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Mar 27, 2012)

Not only does a tadpole blossom in the spring it also... uh springs...


----------



## StormFeather (Mar 27, 2012)

Forsythia in the spring sunshine:


----------



## alchemist (Mar 28, 2012)

And so the competition is closed. The poll is here

http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/535825-march-photo-challenge-poll.html

Good luck, all!


----------

